# Silver cell question



## Matt71579 (Feb 4, 2020)

So I am now on to the silver cell. I have a 5qt stainless bowl and was going to shoot for 3.5 volts. I attached the wires and set the DC desk power supply to 3.5 volts and tested the voltage from the anode to the cathode and was only getting around 2.5 volts. I ended up adjusting my voltage on the power supply so that my measured voltage across the anode cathode measured 3.5 volts. The final setting on my DC power supply at this point is 4.7 volts and running at around 3 amps. Do you think this is okay and not going to cause a problem with copper in my crystals?


----------



## Palladium (Feb 4, 2020)

It will do that in the beginning until you build up a good deposit. Once you get some crystals built the amperage will rise and the voltage will drop. I always turn mine up to about 5 volts in the beginning and then as the deposit builds you can lower the voltage. You just don't want to keep running at that high a voltage constantly if you have a high copper concentration in your solution.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 4, 2020)

I like that bowl with the accompanying lid. What is it please?


----------



## Matt71579 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you for the response. I have pretty decent shot without alot of copper in it and used 9999 silver for the electrolyte. I will watch it. I am using a multi meter to check my actual voltage and it is right at 3.5 volts. The bowl I was looking for something with the lid integrated on that can keep debris out and is clear on top so I can just cut out the top with a dremel. It has worked great and can be purchased here. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N7OC0F2/ref=ppx_yo_mob_b_track_package_o1_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It is a pack of 3 diffrent bowls so I use one for my shot one for my cement and this one for my silvercell


----------



## anachronism (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks very much, there are equivalent ones in the UK and I've bought some. 

Seems like an almost ready made unit doesn't it? 

Jon


----------



## Matt71579 (Feb 5, 2020)

Yeah was pretty cool when I found them. Was exactly what I was looking for.


----------

